

I was a 13-year-old growth hacker - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/growth-hacker/

======
mijustin
In this post I reminisce about my BBS days: when I was 13 I was asked to co-
SysOp a local bulletin board.

I recently found my journal, where I mentioned growing our user base from 35
to 236. It made me laugh, because I immediately thought: "You were 'growth
hacking' when you were 13!"

